# Sticky  Cast Iron Cooking recipes ONLY



## Moby76065

Hope ya;ll don't mind but I'm a big fan of cast iron cooking.
So I thought I'd go fishin to try and get yur favorite recipes.
Here's one of mine. A crowd pleaser evertime!!! Goes well with a side of Dutch oven Biscuits or Corn Bread.
At my "Cowboy Cookouts" I have to double or triple everything
depending on the size of the crowd. Seems when ever I post 
on my own forums that I'm makin this the crowd keeps gettin bigger.

Trying to start a recipe thread.
So please ONLY post recipes
Meant respectfully

*Shrimp Jambalaya Recipe*

Recipe Type: Shrimp, Rice
Cuisine: Cajun/Creole
Yields: 4 to 6 servings
Prep time: 20 min (unless to increase the size of the load)
Cook time: 50 min (add 15 minuets every time you add the same size load)

Ingredients:

6 bacon slices, chopped
1 large onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 cup chopped celery
1 green bell pepper, cored, seeded, and chopped
2 sprigs of fresh thyme leaves or 1/3 teaspoon dried thyme
2 teaspoons salt
6 drops Tabasco Sauce or to taste*
1 teaspoon red (cayenne) pepper
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
1 bay leaf
1 (15-ounce) can whole tomatoes, undrained and cup up**
1 (8-ounce) bottle clam juice
2 cups water
1 1/2 cups uncooked long-grain rice
1 1/2 to 2 pounds raw extra-large shrimp, peeled and deveined (can also use frozen shrimp)***
2 teaspoons chopped fresh parsley leaves

* Can substitute your favorite hot sauce.

** To easily prepare the tomatoes, use a sharp knife and cut the tomatoes while still in the can.

*** To add flavor, place the shells of the shrimp in a saucepan and cover with water. Simmer over low heat approximately 7 to 10 minutes. remove from heat and strain the broth; discarding shells. Substitute shrimp broth for the water in the recipe.

Preparation:

In a large heavy pot over medium heat (I like to use my Cast-Iron Dutch Oven), fry the bacon until it begins to turn brown. Add onion, garlic, celery, and bell pepper; sauté 8 to 10 minutes or until vegetable are soft. Stir in thyme, salt, Tabasco Sauce, cayenne pepper, cloves, bay leaf, and tomatoes.

Stir in clam juice and water; bring mixture to a boil. Add rice, cover, and turn heat to low; cook 30 minutes or until the rice has absorbed almost all of the liquid and is cooked through. Gently turn the jambalaya, then add shrimp and parsley, tossing lightly to distribute them evenly; cook 6 to 7 minutes until shrimp is opaque in center (cut to test). Remove from heat and serve immediately.


----------



## Emerald

**********


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Here is a little something I make when we go camping. It's always a winner while camping in the cooler months.

Dutch Oven Deer Chili 

6 qt cast iron dutch oven
1lb. ground deer
1 medium onion
2 15 oz. cans of chili beans
1 tbsp chili powder
2 tsp paprika
2 pints of diced tomatoes (canned, stewed or sauce)
hot peppers to taste.
salt to taste
1 tsp oil
1 cup water*
Cheese *optional

Get a good fire going or heat up your stove.
Warm up your cast iron. Add oil.
Chop onion finely
Brown deer meat
Add onion and let cook down
add tomatoes and water
add chili powder and paprika and peppers
add beans
let simmer to reduce water/enhance flavor.
serve hot and top with cheese if you like

You can add other veggies in or leave out what you don't like. *Sometimes we take out 1/2cup of water and use a good red wine.
Feeds up to 6 people. We cook it right on the coals of our campfire.


----------



## Moby76065

*Upside down apple bake*
1 can apple pie filling
1 Box yellow cake mix
Lemon Lime Soda








Start with a can of Apple pie filling and pour into a 6 quart Dutch oven that's been greesed.








Take a yellow cake mix (boxed) and spinkle the entire box over the pie filling.








I then take a pint jar and fill it 1/2 way with lemon lime soda. 
Poke holes in the lid of the jar.
Sprinkle this over the cake mix evenly.








bake for 45 minuets to an hour.








It's always desert favorite.








It's messy but darn good.

Now come on ya'll, let's cough up those old time cast iron recipes.
I know there's more out there. Ain't there no cowboys in here?


----------



## Possumfam

I don't have any recipes, but I'll be lurking from a distance. Had a dutch oven once, lost it in a cross country move, use mostly skillets and griddles.
Love the photos!!! And it looks good!


----------



## Emerald

**********


----------



## Possumfam

Emerald said:


> didn't sell a big camper did ya? In Michigan?


LOL - That's funny. Nope - must've misplaced it in a military transfer - no camper - not Michigan.


----------



## PrepN4Good

*************


----------



## Magus

How many you want? I have several that can ONLY be made in iron.

[No name]Tostada spread:
In an iron pan brown 1 Lb. of ground beef or venison.remove all grease and continue until lightly seared[Also works with strip steak well].

Mix in 3 diced green onions and 3 teaspoons of Jalapeno relish or finely diced green chilies.

blend is one full cup of lemon juice and let chill.serve with sour cream and tostadas.[or Doritos multi-grain scoops.]

Mississippi catfish soup.
In a gallon of water cook:
1 cup diced celery.
1 cup diced carrots.
1 cup diced red onions.
3 medium red potatoes, diced or cubed.
3+red Chilli peppers.

When the potatoes are about half done add 1 cup of brown rice and a teaspoon each of chicken bullion and crab boil.when the rice is half done add 1/2 pound of catfish nuggets and 1/2 pound of shelled shrimp.salt and pepper to taste once done and serve with grilled Texas toast garlic bread.

Texas toast garlic bread:
In an iron skillet, melt 2 teaspoons of butter.
add 1 teaspoon of minced garlic.
1 teaspoon generic Italian seasonings.
a dash of salt.

Brown each side of the bread in the mixture.


----------



## Magus

Dutch oven time.
Broil 4 links of diced Kielbasa in a dutch oven in lard.
remove and in the grease stir fry two-three cups of boiled brown rice and lightly sear.
Add a finely chopped onion, 4 diced Jalapeno peppers, 1 can of drained, diced tomatoes and a 1/2 cup of mushrooms.simmer for 5 minutes stirring often and add a large can of spaghetti sauce, simmer 15 minutes on low heat and serve with Texas garlic toast.may require salting to taste.

Nannerz
Cut a banana length-wise and fry in butter, lightly dust with brown sugar and brown to taste.goes great with the next dish:
Yams

Quarter 3 yams like you were going to make ranch fries and deep fry in butter flavored lard, smother in marshmallow whip and chocolate sprinkles.

Salsa chicken with rice:
Cook strips of chicken to a golden brown and immerse in equal parts spicy salsa and V-8 spicy and let marinate over night.

Spoon over brown rice and peppers [or vegetable medley] and serve as tortillas or wraps


----------



## Magus

Nobody else?
Fine.
Two brick trout and I'll hush.you need a wood stove set to bank for the night, a BIG fry pan with cover, and two bricks.

Works good on sea bass and other game fish, have yet to try catfish.anybody brave?

gutted and cleaned fish, as many as you need.
Inside the fish place:
1 green onion, 4-5 lemon wedges,lemon pepper and basil fresh or flakes.

Individually wrap each fish in foil and perforate evenly with a fork. 

Lay them out in the pan on top of the bricks or wire rack if you have one.

Mix an even amount of beer and lemon juice until you can have a half inch in the pan.

cover and go to bed/work.

Serve with dirty rice and home fries.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

*Dutch Oven Shrimp & Sausage Corn Chowder (large qty)*

This is a double 6-qt 12" D/O recipe build for camp/classic dutch ovens, so adjust your quantities accordingly. Also, I don't use thermometers in my D/Os, and I don't have access to hardwoods for fire, so I use the (-)2 / (+)3 charcoal briquette fired method, with bottom heat only. Yield is approx 6qts and serves 10-12 med/lg appetites.


Pork sausage chub, 3lbs, breakfast style, your favorite seasoned


1 Onion, yellow, medium/large


Garlic, 1/2 - 1 head (to taste), large, minced


Butter, 1/2 stick (2oz)


4 cans condensed milk


1 4oz can diced green chilies, or, 1/2 cup fresh diced


Russet potatoes, diced to 3/4"-1", approx. 8 cups


3lbs frozen sweet corn


Shrimp, 2-14 oz bags of large cocktail


celery stalks, 3-6 to taste, finely chopped

On this particular D/O cook, ambient temps were near 30*F as I got ready to start my first chimney of briqs, so I'll start with 20 total (10 each) for just over (roughly) a 230* cooking surface...low & slow. I begin by cooking the sausage in a separate oven from the base chowder ingredients, then divide all ingredients between the two to finish.

Break up the sausage a bit at a time and keeping the cover on between checks. I could have cooked this uncovered at higher heat for searing, but wanted slower more uniform cooking, and better natural moisture retention...natural meat juices have natural flavor. Also, high-temp searing of meats (heavier flavor) with the lighter flavors of other ingredients may not sit quite right:










Just building the coals bed under this D/O with 10 briquettes as well...placed 1/2 stick of butter in the center, then, piled the chopped onion around it as a nest:









Now, the garlic goes on top of the nest so it heats through the slowest and has the melting butter directly beneath to reduce the risk of excess heat...this seems to reduce the bitterness you can get from fresh garlic when heated too quickly...this will be covered to sweat the onion & garlic until the corn, potatoes, evaporated milk and chilies go in. Sweat onion and garlic slowly for about 30 minutes: 









Then, spread out the onion and garlic for a closer look...when translucent, but still firm, it's time to start building the pot of chowder base:









Condensed milk, potatoes, corn and chilies are stirred in to begin warming through...keep about 10 hot coals (depending on D/O diameter/weather) burning under the oven until it's hot to the touch on the sides, then try to hold it there for the first two hours while slowly stirring every 20-30 minutes to help it heat through. You want the potatoes to remain firm (don't cook too fast) when this finishes up. Keep covered when not stirring:









Uncover the sausage to steam off the remaining water, and skim off any excess rendered pork fat with a small gravy ladle just for a healthier meal. This particular sausage recipe is relatively lean, so I'll leave it as is:










The empty sausage D/O...not much rendered fat showing here...good to go for transitioning to the bulk of the chowder components:


The base, ready to be split into 2 D/Os:



Chowder base contents are distributed between the 2 D/Os:


Now it's time to ladle the meat into both D/O's using only the ladle as a measure, giving even counts for both while the meat is returned to finish cooking and flavoring the chowder mixture:


Time to get those taters and corn to start tendering up a bit more with the covers on, then I'll drop in a bag of pre-cooked shrimp after pulling the tails off:


Both D/O's chowder is simmering ever so slowly...perfect:




When the taters and corn are almost fork tender, it's time to drop the shrimp in and slowly stir into the mix, to heat through for about 10-15 minutes. Then, a quick taste-test for salt content and final seasoning. Most sausage recipes will add enough salt to the overall flavor profile, so I advise not to salt until you taste it first. Add ground black pepper, if desired, but be careful not to overpower the more delicate shrimp flavors. There are many chowder dishes that use heavy cream for the base liquid, which offers a richer taste, though carries more calories. Condensed milk is a very nice substitute in this case.

The real beauty of this dish is that there is no real need for added seasonings. The natural flavors of all of the ingredients carry themselves very well together, and the seasonings and pork flavor in the sausage lend a nice balance to the overall finish.

After 6 hours cooking time...yes, it's a long cook, but very well worth your time...low & slow is the key for firm, yet tender, uniform potato texture, and longer cooking melds all the flavors together so much better. Note: this was my first batch, without celery or any additional seasonings:













Great comfort food!


----------



## Magus

Seattle "Day bread"AKA Mary Lynn's woods lunch.

In an iron skillet, fry a pound of bacon until crisp.remove 1/2 of the grease.

Mix together in a bowl: 
two cups of yellow corn meal.
1 cup "Bisquick" or other pancake mix.
1 teaspoon baking soda.
1 cup of potato flakes or ideally, last night's left over taters.
4 eggs.
4 diced green onions.
Crumble in the bacon and add some of the grease.
Stir in buttermilk until smooth.
For a bit of zest, when they are about to turn, add shredded cheese and peppers and add a spoonful of batter on top to cover and flip them.

Serve deep in the woods with a cold beer wrapped in a bandana.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett

*Alfredo Chicken Bake*
Cooked chicken and it doesnt matter how. I brown mine in the DO in a lil oil and add water half way up the meat, and braise for about 45 mins.
Shred your chicken and add any veggies you wish, english peas to broc florets. I add onions too. Pour alfredo sauce over it. Spoon on drop biscuit dough to form a few biscuits on top, and I add cheese to the dough.
About 6 to 7 coals on the bottom and 10 to 11 on top. Bake till done, about 45 mins or till biscuits are ready.
Word of warning...this recipe is habit forming....
Jack


----------



## Freyadog

Magus said:


> Dutch oven time.
> Broil 4 links of diced Kielbasa in a dutch oven in lard.
> remove and in the grease stir fry two-three cups of boiled brown rice and lightly sear.
> Add a finely chopped onion, 4 diced Jalapeno peppers, 1 can of drained, diced tomatoes and a 1/2 cup of mushrooms.simmer for 5 minutes stirring often and add a large can of spaghetti sauce, simmer 15 minutes on low heat and serve with Texas garlic toast.may require salting to taste.
> 
> Nannerz
> Cut a banana length-wise and fry in butter, lightly dust with brown sugar and brown to taste.goes great with the next dish:
> Yams
> 
> Quarter 3 yams like you were going to make ranch fries and deep fry in butter flavored lard, smother in marshmallow whip and chocolate sprinkles.
> 
> Salsa chicken with rice:
> Cook strips of chicken to a golden brown and immerse in equal parts spicy salsa and V-8 spicy and let marinate over night.
> 
> Spoon over brown rice and peppers [or vegetable medley] and serve as tortillas or wraps


gonna just pretend I did not read about those bananas and yams. Oh my aching thighs...


----------



## Magus

Won't care for my molasses bbq corn on the cob then.LOL


----------



## forluvofsmoke

*Smoked/Dutch Oven Southwestern Chicken & Rice*

This is one of my oldies, but goodies...well, from about 18 months ago, anyway.

***for 5lbs chicken bone-in skin-on thighs (11 pieces), 6-qt brine container and a 6-qt dutch oven. Yield is approx 6qts and serves 8-11 persons***

This includes 3 recipes: brine for the chicken, dry rub for the chicken and seasoning/ingredients for the rice. Although not all of the ingredients and original methods listed are for dehydrated or canned foods, with a bit of forethought, you could easily substitute with these and get very good results. Obviously, there would be changes in flavor profile and texture depending on what you use, so, have fun with it! Those experienced with canning and dehydrating will see nearly endless possibilities, I'm sure. I'll incorporate my thoughts for using long-term storage foods into the following methods and steps, so you can get better ideas what will work for you to replicate this dish.

*********************************************************************

Remove chicken skin and trim lean, leaving bones in for added flavor and to act as a shrinkage gauge during smoking. This also allows for less restrictive cooking guidelines (danger-zone times/temps) with bone-in meats when cooking low & slow.

*Note: if you wish to forgo smoking the chicken and want to cook solely in cast iron, leave the skin on and brown the chicken first, either in a separate D/O or as a two-part process. If this method is used, be sure to keep the chicken pieces warm (at least 135*, after reaching 165* minimum internal temp for safety) while held. If held at these reduced temps, allow extra time for the chicken pieces to heat up again after adding to the rest of the dish. This would be easiest and likely would yield the best resulting texture if the chicken were cooked in a skillet or second D/O while the rice is finishing, IMHO. Also, if you had canned chicken, it could be added approx 1/2 way through the cooking of the rice mix, sort of as a poached chicken/rice dish. Lastly, you could chunk-up canned chicken and stir into the rice mixture when the rice was almost ready, allowing 12-15 minutes for the chicken chunks heat through. Or, carefully brown your skin-on canned chicken before adding to the dish.

For the introduction of this dish, I used bone-in skin-on thighs, so I'll have freshly uncovered meat for better color/surface moisture consistency, as skinless chicken
(when stored as such) can tend to have dried areas when previously frozen.

The dark meat may be a bit less healthy (higher calorie/cholesterol), but I'm after the smoke flavor in this dish, and it retains it's moisture better than white over longer cooking times as this will be.

I used a simple slightly reduced salt brine, with 1 Tbls/qt of total water (you could possibly use this brine for canning your fresh chicken, if you wish):

1.5 quarts water in saucepan

1.5 quarts dilution water, cold (added after brine is heated through and removed from heat)

3 Tbls iodized salt (instead of kosher, for dietary purposes)

1/2 stalk minced fresh celery

1/2 Tbls dried minced garlic

1/2 Tbls fresh ground black peppercorn

2 tsp cumin

1/2 Tbls dried rosemary

1/2 Tbls crushed red pepper

2 bay leaf

Heat brine to ~180* + for approx. 10 minutes to release the ingredient's flavors, then remove from heat, add cold water and chill to <40* F. Add chicken to brine in non-reactive 6-qt container, making sure all meat is submerged. Cover and chill. If using dehydrated celery, allow extra time for re-hydration before reaching temp by simply using lower burner heat.

The strained brine ingredients...if canning in this brine, you may wish to leave everything in the solution:


This is a 6-quart covered food-grade container...if you look closely you can see the etched marks indicating liquid level...you can easily see the 3-quart mark (mid-right of pic) just above the water is the 4-quart mark...(about 3.7-3.8 quarts, just so you know the size container to use here):


I started with partially frozen thighs, which worked really well to remove the skin by pulling it away slowly from the meat, then trimming the stiffer fat rather quickly. It took about 2 minutes to prep the 5lbs of thighs with a sharp 5" utility knife.

Brine chicken pieces for 3-4 hours. If canning in this brine solution, or a modified version, you may need to adjust salt content per a proven canning recipe you are familiar with.

Dry rub chicken pieces after brining and smoke at moderate-high humidity @ ~200-210* to an internal temp of 165*, then add to dutch oven rice mixture. I'll be running a wet pan close to the coal-bed in my gourmet for this smoke, with pecan and apple chunks providing the thin blue smoke. If the chicken is already canned, smoking would not produce desirable results, although it could be smoked, then canned.

I'll use a simple blend of:

1/2 Tbls chili powder

1 tsp ground black peppercorn

1 tsp coarse ground garlic

1 Tbls ground red bell pepper

1 tsp cumin

1 Tsp kosher salt (for some crunchy texture)

The dry rub quantity will be enough for a heavy single dusting on both sides for the (now approx 4.25lbs) chicken thighs. My theory is that with a single application of dry rub instead of two as I often do, the differing flavors contained in the brine and the pecan/apple smoke should come through nicely on the meat, while the seasoned rice mixture brings out more of the southwest flavors. And for that purpose, it's a bit finer grind than the rice seasoning blend:


Start diced carrots, rotels and rice in the dutch oven first (with water and spice blend), then add celery and onion after 60 minutes (it cooks quicker). I'm not worried how much the ro-tels cook, as they will impart tons of flavor into the liquids and rice...that's why they're here for the ride. I'll start the DO just prior to the start of smoking the chicken. The rice mixture should take approx 3-3.5 hours total, so with a reduced smoking temp, the chicken should be up to temp just as the rice is nearing it's finish.

The rice mixture for 12" 6-qt dutch oven:

2 quarts + 3 cups water for slightly aldente' rice (1 cup less for very aldente', 1 cup more for softer rice)

4 cups rice

6 stalks cross-sliced celery

2 cups small diced carrots

1/4 cup dried chopped onion

1 - 10oz can Ro-tel diced tomatoes and chilies

1 Tbls chili powder

1/2 Tbls fresh ground black peppercorn

2 Tbls ground red bell pepper

1 Tbls dried minced garlic

1 Tbls kosher salt (sub with iodized)

2 cups grated pepperjack (preferred) or, sub with co-jack, cheddar, mozzarella

The rice seasoning is blended and ready:


My dutch oven firing/cooking method today:

Cover DO and build briquette fire (bottom only) for a 270-280* oven from a cold start using the (-)2 / (+)3 method, allowing for ambient temps/wind. A relatively slow cooking for tender but firm rice and veggies is what I'm looking for here. My typical stove-top rice steaming (w/o steamer) is a 30-minute process, and is very reliable.

Here, I am dealing with melding the flavors of the veggies/chilies/spices into the rice, so a 30-minute steaming will not work well. Overcooking the veggies is highly probably. The lower cooking temps will allow me to check the rice periodically as it nears the desired finished texture. A slow simmer just before adding the chicken pieces is desirable.

Today, I'm starting cooking with a very light breeze, snowing off and on, and ambient temps of ~16-18*F, which will be dropping into the single digits before dinner is finished and ready. My cooking will be protected in my outdoor kitchen, so I started with 6 briquettes for a baseline temp of 250* (dropping from 350* with 10 briqs), then added 3 to compensate for the ambient temp drop of ~50* below 70*F. So, I'm starting with 9 briquettes, and will add approx 1/2 that amount every 30-40 minutes to maintain heat as the briquettes burn down until the dish is finished.

Also, I like to lightly touch the sides and lid of the oven, or at least "palm" the radient heat near-by to get a true feel for how hot it's getting. This helps to estimate the rate at which the food is heating through and cooking without messing around with cracking the lid to insert a temp probe.

I'll slowly and gently stir the rice mixture about every 15-20 minutes for more even heating and to reduce to possibility of clumping/sticking.

The smoked chicken thighs (165* I/T) will be laid on top of the rice mixture, sprinkled with grated cheese, covered, and hot coals added to the lid for ~250* oven on top, and ~200-210* on bottom for 20-30 minutes until the cheese is melting down off the chicken thighs...it should be a nice looking finishing touch, I think.

Let's get that DO fired up, shall we?

Water, carrots and seasoning blend is in and I'm just putting the hot coals to it now:


While the carrots are beginning to heat through, I grabbed the brined chicken, drained 'em up and gave a good dose of the dry rub:









Here's a look at how the brine grabbed onto the membrane over the outer muscle of the thighs...should be a great flavor judging by the amount of color change:









Into the gourmet charcoal smoker with pecan/apple, and about 3/4" water in the pan...cold today, so I need a bit more punch out of the coal bed to get enough usable BTU's...too much water just kills the heat...lower grate @ 4" below the upper grate with a mod:









Well, smoke is on, and it's time for the rice, celery and onion to hit the DO...lots of free-water still, but that will change as the rice cooks and absorbs it's share:









Oh, and I timed the addition of a half-dozen hot coals under the DO just prior to adding the rice, so the shock of the cold food hitting the liquid wouldn't last so long. Cast iron holds it heat pretty well, but it's been my personal experience that adding large quantities of cold ingredients will zap any cooker.

About 2 hours into the overall rice project...rice is slightly firm, but almost ready. I want a slightly aldente' texture, just for a bit more chew than the typical rice. For me there's three textures of edible rice, being, mushy/soft, aldente' and very firm/chewy...I want about the mid-point between soft/aldente':









154-156* on a couple I probed, so not long 'til they hit the rice...if I didn't know better, I'd say these still had the skin on...but they don't...hmm, I've smoke whole birds without the skin before, and they came out great...not dried out and a really deep smoke flavor...I think skin on birds is over-rated, unless it's fried and super crispy:


165* (+) and onto the rice...:


...then, I topped it off with coarse fresh grated mozzarella...nothing else in the fridge which met my liking, but this will be good as well:


...after looking things over, I suspected I had a few cups too much in the DO, but I took advantage of the domed center of the lid when placing the thighs and cheese...popped the lid back on, feeling it not resting tightly on the oven (yep, she's FULL), and tossed some remnent coals on the lid from the smoker...I rotated the lid about every 3-4 minutes, and...









...checked the bottom coal base one last time...still enough hot ashes and coals to finish it up...won't take long anyway, and the cast iron holds onto heat like a freight train holds onto speed...even though the ambient temps have now dropped to 2*F, I'm confident that with this short stretch I have left, all will be just fine and dandy:









...I could feel the cheese sticking to the lid when I lifted it slightly just to rotate it, but within a few minutes I felt it release after the lid got a bit hotter, and, after about 15 minutes or so of lid rotation, the cheese had mostly settled in and dropped away from the lid, so all was well again.
..................................cheese strings still hanging from the lid below...about 18-20" of stretch...talk about hang-time...ha-ha-ha!!!









For a moist rice, done to your preference, in the case of slow cooking instead of high heat steaming, there should be a bit of liquid left in the pot as there is here...tons of flavor here, so just mop some up with a small spoon full of rice, or ladle a bit of it out and drizzle it over the rice...mmm-mmm-mmm...also, you can see by the vertical wall that the rice is bonded just a bit, which can indicate it's degree of doneness to some extent if no oils/fats are added during cooking. A very soft rice will not slough off until fluffed with a fork after steaming, but this rice just needed a nudge to break it loose:
















So, we have a nice, loose rice and veggie trio, topped with smoked thighs and melted cheese for...
















...another dynamite meal, all in one dish, from a relatively simple and easy two-cooker prep for the finish...:



























If you look closely, you can see a slight smoke ring...deep, but faint in color:


The recipes I put together just for this smoke and D/O run are pretty simple and down to earth. Had I though about it a bit more, I could have added hot chilies, frank's red hot, chipotle hot sauce, datil hot sauce, or habenero hot sauce to the brine for bit more kick in the hinder. Of course the dry rub and rice mix could be kicked into over-drive with tons of other heat provoking fire-spices as well, but this has just a wee bit of spicy heat from the crushed red pepper in the brine. I think some finely chopped fresh (or dried) jalapenos in the rice mix would be great, too. As you can imagine, there are countless variations which could be done with any of the three recipes, so have fun with it!

The chicken thighs had a deep spicy flavor from the brine, carrying itself very well. I hadn't really used brines a lot prior to this, so I decided I'd put some extra touches into a brine to flow with the southwestern flavors, and this really came through with a nice spicy heat...not over-powering at all.

The smoke combo was very nice, and the dry rub being a chili/red bell pepper base, kept up with the brine and smoke to finish a truely unique flavor combination.

The rice, carrots and celery were all cooked aldente' with a light crunch in some of the celery, and a soft chew to the rice...very interesting texture variations, IMO...all in all, it made a great meal.

My wife said that the only draw-back was it was too smoky, but she's intolerant of smoked foods sometimes. I really, really liked the pecan/apple combo.

Remember, for long-term storage food ingredients, such as powdered cheese, follow standard prep for that ingredient as indicated. Also, use of dehydrated items such as celery, chilies, etc, will work out great, too. For any canned items, just remember to adjust when it is added based on how much time it will need to heat through or finish cooking to a more tender state, per your desired texture.

Enjoy!

_*EDIT:*_ If you have any concerns or questions about quantity adjustments for water in the rice mixture when substituting with canned vs fresh vs dried, or any other possible adjustments, PM me and we'll discuss a solution for that, then I'll try to drop quotes from our discussion into this post so everyone else can benefit from it as well.

Thanks all!


----------



## forluvofsmoke

*Kickin' Cajun Stir-Fried Garden Vegetables & Rice*

This is a good dish for Cast Iron, as it has low-acidity ingredients, so carries less risk of corrosion problems later. I broke-in my 15" lodge C/I skillet from semi-retirement with this dish after re-seasoning it one day, just itchin' for something new to cook, and this is the story of what happened as a result. I haven't made this for quite some time, or I would like have blended my own actual seasoning recipe by now, instead of using a premix.

Note: as with my Smoked/Dutch Oven Chicken & Rice dish, this can be made with dried and canned foods from your long-term storage, so be thinking along those lines as you read what goes into this dish.

Cajun Seasoned Vegetable & Rice Stir Fry​ 　
Ingredients:
　
2 Cups Long-Grain Rice (Parboiled was used for this dish, but any rice will do)

3 Tbs Vegetable or Olive Oil

2 lbs Frozen Whole Baby Carrot/Green Bean/Wax Bean Blend (or your blend of your choice, including fresh, or canned goodies)

¼ lb Butter

1/3 Cup Dark Brown Sugar

2 Tbs Vegetable Base (may be substituted with Chicken/Beef)

2 Tbs Cajun Seasoning

6 Cups water (if covering the skillet during rice simmering, reduce to 4 cups)

　
Method for single-skillet cooking:

1. Add Oil to Medium/Hot Skillet, add rice and stir continuously until rice is light golden brown. Remove from pan and put into a bowl.

2. Add Butter and Vegetable blend to med/hot skillet, stirring continuously until the vegetables are browned. They should be aldente/tender by this time. Remove and put into a separate container.

3. Add water, Brown Sugar, Vegetable Base and Cajun seasoning to skillet and blend well while heating. When mixed well, add rice and reduce heat to a low simmer. Simmer until rice is tender, stirring occasionally.

4. Return vegetables back to the skillet with the rice and gently combine.

The rice and vegetables may be cooked in 2 separate pans and then combined together if desired. This will reduce the cooking time by about 1/3.

This quantity serves 10-12 persons, as an entree, so if prepared as a side, approx. 20.

*CAUTION:* The quantity of Cajun seasoning should be reduced to half or less if served to anyone who does not tolerate spicy heat well, or omit, and season individual servings, though this will not allow a melding of the flavors throughout the dish. The amount used in this recipe will pack some punch.

Sorry about the thumb-nail pics...this is from a rather old posting and I lost the original files due to computer crash...just click the image or the link I provided below the image to view the full-size image (I think that will work, anyway)...I'll see what I can do to make these larger. Well, I'm out of options...can't make the pics enlarge on my PC, so maybe others can, but not from where I'm sitting...I think the host site dropped my account due to inactivity or something...anyway, I tried.

Ingredients:


http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/1087/22143761.th.jpg

Starting to fry the rice:

http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/968/51282421.th.jpg

Rice is fried and ready to remove:

http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/3509/75127457.th.jpg

The Vegetable fry:

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=gx1vDQ0


http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/4382/80781520.th.jpg

Browned and ready to remove:

http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/4404/30233603.th.jpg


http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/4118/25437296.th.jpg

Simmering the rice:

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/9490/59437487.th.jpg


http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/934/19807202.th.jpg

Combining it all together:

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/898/38350886.th.jpg


http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/2200/36445861.th.jpg


http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/574/19985672.th.jpg

I have made this dish with several variations for about 8 years. If you want a little something extra (and this is a good variation I've used), try adding frozen 1/2 ears of corn during the veggy-fry, or, canned baby corn cobs, or canned whole-kernel corn.

The list of vegetables that goes well with this is nearly endless. If more delicate and quick-cooking vegetables, such as sliced zucchini or other squashes, are used, just add them in towards the end of the veggie frying. Use your imagination...you'll know what what you like and how to handle it, I'm sure.

This is also a great base-dish for adding your favorite leftover smoked/grilled meat, sausages or poultry, and even shrimp and many other sea-foods. Change the flavor-base used in the beginning of the veggy stir-fry to what matches your added protein, if you wish, and you're good to go! Just add the precooked protein at the very end when combining it together, and let it warm through before removing from heat for serving. If you wish to add raw proteins to the dish for a single cook and all-in-one meal, add during the veggy fry for cooking, and viola!

Vegetables could be changed to an endless variety of combinations from your root cellar or canned goods, including cabbage, turnips, parsnips, etc. Fried cabbage is great, BTW.

Again, think about incorporating your long-term storage foods to sub for the frozen/fresh which were used here, and you'll have a very tasty and well rounded meal from all those items.

Enjoy!


----------



## forluvofsmoke

*Smoked Beef Strips & Rice turned to Mushroom Soup!*

(Developed on 04-10-11)
PART ONE OF TWO

Today seemed to be the perfect day for some comfort food. It's been cold and raining off and on for a few days, and I woke this morning to a wet, heavy snowfall.
I decided to put together a somewhat unique dinner for my family (and friends here as well). I pulled several cuts of meat from the freezer lastnight to start thawing in the fridge, as I'll be off work for the next several days due to the weather...the thought being, why not spend my free time doing something I really enjoy? So, let this be the first of what will hopefully be four days of outdoor cooking bliss!!!

When I was checking out the freezer, my eyes met up with 3 bone-less chuck steaks, 3.2lbs, which appear to be the cross-rib cut (the packages seldom state what is what when they cut-up chucks), I immediately began thinking smoke & dutch oven. Read on, for the rest of this story...

I made this marinade awhile back, and since then have refined the prep method a bit for an even better intensity of flavors:

CHERRY MARINADE FOR BEEF

(for up to 6-7lbs of beef steak)

6 Tbls wood-aged sherry cooking wine (1.5% salt content was used)

3 Tbls white vinegar (5% acidity content was used)

1 cup cold water

3 Tbls dried fresh ground (or finely minced) tart cherries

1 Tbsl fresh ground red bell pepper

2 tsp fresh ground black peppercorn

2 tsp fresh ground garlic

2 tsp fresh ground onion

2 tsp coarse ground thyme

1 tsp coarse ground oregano

2 Tbls brown sugar

2 tsp salt

Mix all dry ingredients except brown sugar with water while heating on stovetop in a small saucepan.

Heat until slow simmer is reached and remove from heat.

Stir in brown sugar, then sherry and vinegar. Chill well and pour over steaks in ziploc bag. If using a covered container, you need to double the batch quantity to get complete submersion, or turn the meat over several times during marination for the best reaction with the meat.

Close bag and gently tumble bag to coat all meat surfaces, repeating tumble every 30-45 minutes while refrigerated for 3-4 hours before cooking.
Smoke with hickory/cherry.

Just removed from the heat without the brown sugar, sherry and vinegar added:


Now it's all together and cooling down...the color of the liquid has deepened, while the acidity of the sherry and vinegar seems to have brightened up the spice colors a just bit:


Chuckies into a bag and off for a nap in the fridge:






Just into the gourmet for a slow ride with hickory and cherry smoke @ 175-180* target temps for 2 hours...I want a lot of smoke flavoring without completely cooking the steaks before they get sliced up (medium to medium-rare would be fine)...while the strips finish cooking in the DO, the flavors of the smoke will mellow and meld into the rest of the dish's ingredients. I went for 3 hours marinating before tossing them into the gourmet:


The remaining cherry marinade...I'll put this with the beef strips when they hit the dutch oven...into the fridge until then...yep, one of my DO's is patiently waiting:



1-hr, 40-min into the smoke...red juices have formed small puddles on the surface...close to med/rare temps right about now, just to the eyeball...temps won't be crucial, though getting through the danger zone should be considered...if they pass through it in the smoker, then cool and are reheated in the dutch oven, as in this case, we don't want to dilly dally...I'll show how I proceed to reach that point safely after slicing:


2 hours and I'm pullin' 'em to rest:



I'll rob some of the hot charcoal from the gourmet's fire when I pull the steaks to rest for a few minutes before trimming and slicing. I'll want a fairly hot oven with bottom heat only to drop the beef strips into...I want to hear it sizzle a bit, so a preheat for a few minutes ahead of time will get the oven ready for the first step of dutch oven cooking.
Resting on the board...:

...while I get some fire under the oven...not too much with a dry oven, though...don't wanna wreck the oven...she's still young...we'll build it up more when some beef and liquids go in:


Trimming off the excess fat and some of the muscle membrane from the chuck, then, slicing across the grain into approx. 1/4" thick strips:




Medium/rare to medium throughout...if only I'd just been smokin' steaks today? Ah, this dish will be worth waiting for though:




Into the dry, hot DO:


Added the previously reclaimed & refrigerated marinade:


Added 1 qt hot water...between the hot DO and the added hot water (approx 160*)...meat temps should have hit well above 140* again very quickly for food safety times/temps:


I let that heat through well for about 5 minutes while building up the charcoal briquette fire some more, and added 1.5 quarts warm water and topped with 4 cups parboiled rice and stirred in to let cook through for 1 hour before checking...don't forget to stoke the fire:




1 hr, gently stirred once to lift the bottoms up...rice is aldente' right now:


I was firing the oven more by sight (look of the bulk of the coals) and touch (heat on the lid and sides) than anything, as I was using partially burned coals from the gourmet smoker instead of counting out fresh briqs. Worked out great! Temp control of the oven isn't super critical with this dish either, once you have the meat reheated. You can cook it as low or as hot as you like (within reason. of course). Oh, and bottom fire only, in case I forgot to mention that.

1.5 hrs...gently lift the bottoms again, and there we are...the rice has expanded to within 3/4" of the rim of the oven and is cooked to a plump, moist & tender kernel with a light chew and no clumping...with no free-water remaining in the oven...Hmm, I don't get rice cooked to perfection *every* time, but this was dead-on center of the bulls-eye. I planned for a 6 pm dinner tonight, and it's 6...let's eat!!!!!!


Served with steamed broccoli:


The added flavors of the seasoned marinade and smoked beef are very subtle in the rice. Simple, yet very pleasantly delicious with a nice balance of flavors, IMHO. The beef strips had a nice chew, with most of the toughness already removed before slicing it all up. Very much worth the effort to take a somewhat tougher cut like this and spend a few minutes of mid-cook prep to put the final stage all together.

I could have easily cooked the second stage on the stove-top or in the oven, sure, but when you have camp-style cast iron dutch ovens to further the development of your outdoor cooking skills with, why mess around?!?!?! LOL!!!

PART TWO TO FOLLOW


----------



## forluvofsmoke

*Smoked Beef Strips & Rice turned Mushroom Soup*

(Developed on 04-13-11)
PART TWO OF TWO

LEFT-OVERS!!! Mushroom, Beef & Rice Soup, with pics, ingredients and method. This was finished on the stove-top, but could easily be done in a large D/O as well.

Mushroom as the dominant ingredient because there are a ton of 'em in this dish...mmm-mmm-mmm. Mushrooms are a food-group around here...LOL!!! Only, now one of us may have gout and can't eat mushrooms anymore as a result, so stay clear of this if you have gout.

The wife wanted to finish this dish off tonight with some womanly touches, as we had about 2-1/2 qts of the smoked beef strips & rice left from the orignal dish, which went to the freezer that night.
Note: when preparing this dish, it requires nearly constant attention after the addition of flour & dairy products, as it is highly susceptible to sticking and scorching if not stirred often.

The ingredients:




The 'shrooms get tossed with 1-1/2 sticks of melted butter. It went into a 9qt non-stick stockpot to begin sweating on med/high heat while uncovered and folded often:


Once the bulk of the moisture is reduced out of the mushrooms (shrunken-down

a bit, but still very aldente' and not yet beginning to darkening in color), fold in 3/4 cup flour until mushrooms are well-coated to begin building a rue, then, add 1qt half & half, 1qt milk. Simmer while stirring often until it partially thickens (approx 20 minutes):


Then, in sequence, stir-in another 1/2qt of milk, the left-over beef strips & rice and 2 cups grated cheddar and continue stirring and heating until cheese is fully incorporated, the liquids are smooth, and the surface will form a slight skin if left unstirred for about 2 minutes (this determines the thickening effect of the rue):



And, for your efforts, you should have what looks something like...:

Man! The wife made a huge hit here!!! I was just the photographer, reporter and editor-in-chief on this round of good eats.

The smoked flavor is just strong enough to come through the cheddar and mushrooms without killing either one. The texture is phenomenal...the rice grains were still perfect, and the mushrooms have that slightly chewy and slightly crunchy thing goin' on. The choice for cheddar couldn't have been better, either, as mild would have been covered up to easily, while sharp (especially extra sharp) would have been too intense. This is ridiculously good! A round of applause for my wife, if you please, ladies and gentleman?


----------



## MouldyJoe

*Quickest easy dutch oven dinner, Chicken & Rice*

This is great for a first night at camp, You can start eating in 15 Min. 
Ingredients, 
1 cooked roticery chicken from the big box store. Boned and chunked at home
1 Big tall can of Cream of Mushroom soup.
1 box Uncle bens, or Minute rice. 
1-2 Cups raw sliced mushrooms
Salt-Pepper to taste.

This can be cooked on a camp stove or charcoal, Heat Dutch oven, add can of Soup, Fill same can with water, dump in. Fill same can with Rice, dump in. As it's cooking add in Chicken and let it boil until rice is done. Put in Mushrooms and let them steam for a couple of minutes. Salt and pepper to taste. This goes really well with rolls and Butter. Enjoy. Sorry, no pictures.


----------



## Moby76065

Made this tonight. I over cooked the chicken a but but the family liked it.
I think next time a bit slower cookin.

12 qt D/O

5 large chicken breasts (I used 3 breasts and 2 legs) skin removed
8 medium Russet Potatos cut in cubes
1 large sweet white or Red onion diced
1 can Rotel tomatos
1 med can corn
1 bag of baby carrots 

Grill chicken to brown outside (not too much)
while this is grilling cook onion down
Add potatos
Add Rotel tomatos
Add corn
Add baby carrots
Put chicken on top (check with thermometer to 170)
cook low around 200-250
I cooked this batch a little too fast.
Chicken was a bit dry. Slower cooking and a thermometer would
have fixed that.


----------



## gypsysue

My mouth has been watering while I read all these wonderful recipes! Great pictures, too.

We've only dabbled with Dutch oven cooking so far, but own 3 of them in different sizes, plus lots of cast iron pans and skillets.

Here's one that a Cuban friend has made for us several times and I love it:

Line bottom of dutch oven with bacon. If bacon isn't nice and greasy, add some lard or equivalent. Layer over it with plantains (they look like bananas, but aren't) sliced lengthwise. 

Spread a layer of ground beef (or other dead animal  ) about 2" to 3" thick. Sprinkle thickly with chopped onion, chopped peppers of any color, and garlic. Put another layer of plantains over the top, if desired. Salt and pepper to taste.

Yum!


----------



## Magus

Dinner for tonight:
two polish sausages slowly steamed in sauerkraut with potatoes and carrots, a spoonful of minced garlic and one more of jalapeno relish.add half a beer when almost boiled dry.


----------



## Magus

Stump juice.
You CAN make it in any kettle, but the thread needs a bump so.

In a gallon of boiling water add 
1/2 cup of instant coffee.remove from heat.
1/2 cup of chocolate milk mix.
1/4 cup of creamer.
2 packages of orange Emergen-C or one pouch of orange kool aid.
Serve cold, either by itself or with a shot of spiced rum.

Gets you going!


----------



## gypsysue

Um...yeah. I think with the shot of Rum I could do that one!


----------



## pixieduster

Magus said:


> Stump juice.
> You CAN make it in any kettle, but the thread needs a bump so.
> 
> In a gallon of boiling water add
> 1/2 cup of instant coffee.remove from heat.
> 1/2 cup of chocolate milk mix.
> 1/4 cup of creamer.
> 2 packages of orange Emergen-C or one pouch of orange kool aid.
> Serve cold, either by itself or with a shot of spiced rum.
> 
> Gets you going!


I will be losing power in the next 12 hours (Issac). When the wind settles I am sooo doing this, BUT all I have is Tequila. What ya think?


----------



## Magus

try a small one, if its the almond flavored stuff, go for it!

go easy, alcohol and caffeine don't mix real good in quantity.


----------



## pixieduster

Magus said:


> try a small one, if its the almond flavored stuff, go for it!
> 
> go easy, alcohol and caffeine don't mix real good in quantity.


Yes of course, pace myself through out the entire day. Lol. No almond flavor here. Just the pure clear stuff.


----------



## pixieduster

Since I'm gunna be cookin outside on cast iron, I reeaally appreciate this thread. Here is one my sister told me to try.

Start with chili. Either out of a can or your own creation. When the chili is near done, take the lid off and let most of the water evaporate. Pour corn bread batter on top and cover. Let sit for 30 min and voila!. Dig into the corn bread chili. Will let y'all know how mine comes out. : D


----------



## flpresson

*Dutch Oven Cobbler*

Ingredients:

1 yellow cake mix
1 can cherry pie filling
1 can chunk pineapple w/juice (not heavy syrup)
1 stick melted butter or margarine, 8 tablespoons
chopped nuts, optional

Preparation:
Line dutch oven and lid with foil (this makes clean up easier). 
Dump in pie filling and pineapple. 
Pour dry cake mix over the top, gently fold 3 times 
Drizzle butter over cake mix. 
Add nuts as desired
Sprinkle top with cinnamon sugar
Set on coals and then put hot coals on top of the lid (8 - 10). 
Cook for 25 - 35 minutes. 
Check occasionally so that spots don't burn.

For larger Dutch Oven, double ingredients and add to coals

You can substitute different pie fillings, fruit, and cake mix flavors.


----------



## gypsysue

flpresson, that sounds _*heavenly*_! 

We're having a get-together of forum members south of Dallas on the weekend of October 6th, at Joe Pool Lake, Cedar Hills State Park. We'd love to have you come! I see you're in Texas.

Some of us are traveling all the way to Texas for it. Please come if you can. Here's the info about it:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f93/meet-up-south-dallas-12498/


----------



## DJgang

6qt

A few chicken breast cut up, brown

Remove chicken

Put 1 cup of uncooked rice on bottom
Chicken on top of rice
Can of broth
A couple of cans of tomatoes and pepper, or whatever kind of tomatoes you want
Water to cover it all

About seven coals on bottom, twice that on top

45 minutes done


----------



## Freyadog

flpresson said:


> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 yellow cake mix
> 1 can cherry pie filling
> 1 can chunk pineapple w/juice (not heavy syrup)
> 1 stick melted butter or margarine, 8 tablespoons
> chopped nuts, optional
> 
> Preparation:
> Line dutch oven and lid with foil (this makes clean up easier).
> Dump in pie filling and pineapple.
> Pour dry cake mix over the top, gently fold 3 times
> Drizzle butter over cake mix.
> Add nuts as desired
> Sprinkle top with cinnamon sugar
> Set on coals and then put hot coals on top of the lid (8 - 10).
> Cook for 25 - 35 minutes.
> Check occasionally so that spots don't burn.
> 
> For larger Dutch Oven, double ingredients and add to coals
> 
> You can substitute different pie fillings, fruit, and cake mix flavors.


We have always called this a junk cake. been making it for about 35 years. toss the stuff in and cook. If you want to cook it in an oven use a 350 degree oven and cook about the same time. Until the top is nice and bubbly.


----------



## faithmarie

We called it a Dump Cake.... LOL.... it is always a hit.....


----------



## readytogo

*Cast Iron Cooking Spanish Paella.*

This traditional Spanish dish scares a few people but is simple, full of taste and quick to make ,as long as you don`t drink and cook.artydance:

















6 chicken thighs'(clean of fat) marinated over night in vinegar or sour orange juice with powder garlic, onion, pepper, coriander, white or black pepper .
2 cups short grain rice, 2 chicken bouillons with 4 cups water or plain stock, 1 cup extra of beer or wine ,I like a good beer better , 1 onion,5-6 cloves of garlic ,1 red bell pepper ,asparagus , olives ,Bijol instead of Saffron, gives great color but no flavor, dry shrimp for extra flavor but not necessary. I did not use in dish today but for a stronger flavor an oriental fish or shrimp sauce can be added if making sea food paella. Sauté chicken in pot till lightly brown in olive oil add the onion, garlic and fry for a minute or two, add the Bijol and stir mixture till full color appears all over the meat and seasoning, spread rice over meat add hot boiling liquid to pot, mix the beer/wine and broth and taste for salt before adding to rice. Spread the red pepper, olives and asparagus over rice, cover and lower heat, cook for about 25 minutes no more, do not uncover pot for at least 10 minutes or so to allow the rice to absorbs all the liquid ,this is a very moist dish.
Ps.Saffron threads are authentic but not necessary it give a great taste and color to this dish. This happens to be a great crock pot dish or oven dish in a clay pot just make sure that the liquids are boiling hot before been added to rice. I have also made it with rabbit ,the key is in the over night marinade.
http://www.amazon.com/Bijol-Coloring-Seasoning-Condiment/dp/B000O8KKB2


----------



## camo2460

Oh my goodness RTG that's one of the prettiest dishes I've seen and looks just as flavorful.


----------



## readytogo

Thank You and yes it came out real good and like stated before very simple to do, next one I will make in the slow cooker to see how it comes out,another one pot meat.


----------



## Enchant18

That looks delicious. Is the vinegar for flavor, tenderness or both?
Btw, I have the same coffee pot...for demitasse.


----------



## NaeKid

*Cabbage soup*

Half a head of cabbage
Two cans of Cambells condensed tomato soup
One large can of cooked/diced tomatoes
Two medium onions
15 slices of cooked / sliced / diced bacon
1/2 pound of ground pork
1 tbsp Habanero-sauce from Mexico
1 pound of venison
dozen (or so) carrots - cut into coins
3 very large potatoes - sliced-n-diced
Cambells broths (1/2-litre beef and 1/2-litre chicken broth - it is what I had on hand and left over)

Throw all the vegitables into large cast-iron dutch-oven, pour the broth over top and set to very-low simmer.

Pan-fry the bacon till slightly crispy, remove to cutting-board and slice into small bite-size pieces - toss on top of slow cooking vegitables.

Pan-fry the ground-pork in the left-over bacon-fat till browned evenly - toss on top of the bacon in the dutch oven.

Pan-fry the venison in the left-over bacon-fat / pork-fat - remove to cutting board and cut into bite size pieces

Keep simmering - all day - overnight - whatever - keep the temperature low and when you are ready to eat - so is the soup.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

*GREATEST THREAD EVER!!!!!!!!*

Here's my Dutch oven cobbler

Line with foil and coat with butter

2 cans of peaches dumped in

2 cups flour

2 cups sugar

Three shakes of cinnamon

Splash of vanilla

Mix it all up real good

Throw a third of a stick of butter on top

Toss in the edge of the fire and pull it when it starts to brown


----------



## kappydell

PLAIN OL BREAKFAST TATERS
Potatoes, peeled or not, cooked or raw. Just wash them up, cut them no more than 1/4 inch thick, either in slices or dices (I prefer the dices). My husband liked them peeled, too, I prefer peels on.
Melt some fat (bacon, lard, hamburger, saved, or margarine) in a cast iron fry pan, about 1/8th inch deep. Heat it over medium heat. Watch it, and when it gets hot enough so a drop of water skitters around when you drop it in, it is hot enough. Spread the potatoes evenly in the pan. Season as desired (I use minced onion or onion powder, garlic powder, salt & pepper (occasionally some curry powder). Set to cook over the medium heat, you want it to cool slow and brown nicely. Check after 10 -15 min underneath and see if it is browned. If so, flip over. I usually do 1/4th the pan at a time, it is easier to turn it over that way. Pat down, cook another 20-15 min. It depends on how how your 'medium' setting is, it usually takes me 20 min. for raw potatoes. 

For pre-cooked potatoes, cook just long enough to heat through and brown each side, about 5 min per side. 

Call them hash browns, cottage fries, American fries, what-have-you...I love my morning taters! And nothing cooks them better than cast iron!

You can also add chopped bacon or minced ham if you want a little meat in there...I've even beaten an egg and poured it over the cooked potatoes and scrambled them all together for a home-style 'breakfast skillet' (that's what the restaurants call 'em). Raw hamburger crumbled in with the raw potatoes and cooked all together is really tasty, too. I never had a name for that, I guess it's hash....


----------



## readytogo

*Cast Iron Potato Biscuits*

George Washington fed his army from Dutch ovens. Paul Revere is credited for developing the flanged lid. Lewis and Clark carried Dutch ovens as they explored and mapped the West, and Dutch ovens were used by "forty-niners" for baking sourdough bread during the California gold rush.

1 cup mashed potatoes 2 tbsp. butter/lard
2 cups flour 1 tbsp. honey
1 cup buttermilk 1/2 tsp. baking soda
2 tsp. baking powder 1 tbsp. brown sugar
Mix ingredients and roll out on wax paper. Cut biscuits and bake at 400º F about 10 min. 
For camping trips I pre-mix the dough with 1/2 cup of dry potatoes and 1/4 cup dry buttermilk, mix with water. At home I make them with buttermilk and fresh potato but either way they come out good, especially baked in a Dutch oven with a cup of boil coffee ,salted pork and eggs, wow.


----------



## Moby76065

Going to try this camping this weekend. I do not have dry buttermilk but i have powdered milk. But I did find a place to get dry buttermilk.
I'll let you know how it turns out.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/dried-buttermilk-powder-16-oz



readytogo said:


> George Washington fed his army from Dutch ovens. Paul Revere is credited for developing the flanged lid. Lewis and Clark carried Dutch ovens as they explored and mapped the West, and Dutch ovens were used by "forty-niners" for baking sourdough bread during the California gold rush.
> 
> 1 cup mashed potatoes 2 tbsp. butter/lard
> 2 cups flour 1 tbsp. honey
> 1 cup buttermilk 1/2 tsp. baking soda
> 2 tsp. baking powder 1 tbsp. brown sugar
> Mix ingredients and roll out on wax paper. Cut biscuits and bake at 400º F about 10 min.
> For camping trips I pre-mix the dough with 1/2 cup of dry potatoes and 1/4 cup dry buttermilk, mix with water. At home I make them with buttermilk and fresh potato but either way they come out good, especially baked in a Dutch oven with a cup of boil coffee ,salted pork and eggs, wow.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Moby76065 said:


> Going to try this camping this weekend. I do not have dry buttermilk but i have powdered milk. But I did find a place to get dry buttermilk.
> I'll let you know how it turns out.
> 
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/dried-buttermilk-powder-16-oz


I bought a small can of dry buttermilk at Walmart last weekend just to try it. It makes 1 gallon of milk and cost 4.80. I am thinking of ordering some from EE because you can drink it and most you can't like the brand I bought.


----------



## Moby76065

Moby get's a new piece of cook ware for the campsite.
I LOVE THIS THING! It's a Plow Disk that needed replacing. 
They weld up the hole at the bottom. While not technically cast iron it is campsite cooking and steel so I thought it fit.

I made chicken with pasta that night and in the morning an awesome breakfast.

3 pounds of Yukon gold potatoes peeled and diced, 2 lbs of smoked peppered bacon cut in one inch pieces, a large red onion diced, 12 eggs, and 1 lb. of shredded cheese & salt.


----------



## Moby76065

I tried the the biscuit recipe with buttermilk but I got the dutch oven too hot and burned them. But I had back up tortillas. I did get the rifle zeroed at 100 yards (dead center bulls eye) and am ready for deer season!!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

*Rebel Corn Dodgers*

2 c. of cornmeal
2/3 c. of milk
2 T. vegetable oil (er lard  )
2 t. baking soda
1/2 t. salt
1 can corn drained

Mix everthin inta a stiff batter, then make em inta bout 8 dodgers. Drop inta a pan a oil (er lard!) an fry till brown. After they be done, put em on a paper towel er rack ta cool a bit. Ta make em even better, put some butter on em, sugar an cinnamon er molasses.

We always make these when we be campin, without out em the trip be a failure! They be mighty fine with some fresh fried fish an fried taters!

Ya can also bake em in a dutch oven, but I like em fried better.

Ferget the diet, we be campin an were gonna burn offin lots a them little calorie fellers anywho!


----------



## Magus

Its that time of year again, the old wood stove is doing double duty as a dinner source:

Sausage n taters surprise.
No frying pan to mess with later, SURPRISE!

In a large sheet of tinfoil wrap:
4 sausages cut into 1" chunks.
4 quartered potatoes of good size.
1 sliced onion.
Sprinkle with red and black pepper and lightly salt.
Pour over 1/4 cup or less of lard or bacon grease, GMO corn oil is trash!
Fold and wrap tightly over a HOT stove simmer each side 45 minutes to an hour past hearing the first sizzle.

Dish the hot cooked contents into a bowl, cover in thin sliced or shredded cheese and cover until the cheese melts, stir n serve!

Chicken A'La Magus:
Line a large Iron skillet with tin foil, 1/2 cup grease.
4 lbs of thawed chicken.
1/4 a beer,I like Natural ice to cook with.
1 diced onion.
red pepper.
touch of garlic.
black pepper.
salt.
Worcestershire sauce.
1/2 a lime's juice.
Powdered tomato and basil.
Cook until approximately 1/2 done and dust with rice flour.
Fold, flip, continue cooking.
When done, transfer to a deep dish, cover in vegetable flavored spaghetti sauce and sliced mozzarella cheese and oven melt.serve with white corn Nachos and dirty rice.


----------



## Magus

Moby76065 said:


> Moby get's a new piece of cook ware for the campsite.
> I LOVE THIS THING! It's a Plow Disk that needed replacing.
> They weld up the hole at the bottom. While not technically cast iron it is campsite cooking and steel so I thought it fit.
> 
> ]


 A Mexican frying pan!I've been looking for the materials to make one forever!
Lucky you..I can't get anybody here to cough one up.have you made pan bread in one yet?


----------



## Ezmerelda

*Roasted Veggies and sausage*

Ingredients:

Red Potatoes, two per person, cut into 1 in. pieces, skin on
Carrots, two per person if they're large, cut into 1 in. pieces
Minced garlic, about 1 tsp. per serving (2 potatoes + 2 carrots)
Olive oil to generously coat the veggies
salt and pepper to taste
Polska Kielbasa sausage ( I use Hillshire Farms )

Toss the veggies, garlic, a sprinkle of salt and pepper, and olive oil in cold dutch oven until all is well coated, and garlic is evenly distributed.

Lay sausage on top of veggies, cover, set on coals (how many depends on how many veggies you're making, the last time I made this, I filled two 12 quart dutch ovens and stacked them with about 20 coals in between as well as 20 on lid of top oven, with the bottom one standing in a 3 in. bed of coals), and place coals on top of lid.

Leave it for about 20 minutes, then carefully lift the lid and stir. Replace lid and add or subtract coals, depending on how brown they looked when you stirred, and cook an additional 15 - 20 minutes or until the veggies are tender and the sausage is heated through.

Serve immediately to hungry campers around the camp fire. Even kids who don't normally like veggies will eat this. (at least, the kids at the camp out whose parents said they wouldn't eat it, did, and asked for seconds! :2thumb: )

this can be varied with the addition of turnips and/or leeks, or pretty much any root vegetable. I prefer it with red potatoes, but you can use russets instead, peeled or not.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Magus said:


> A Mexican frying pan!I've been looking for the materials to make one forever!
> Lucky you..I can't get anybody here to cough one up.have you made pan bread in one yet?


Scrap prices a made used discs bloody hard ta come by!

I also use a old disc over a metal bucket an put the coals fer the dutch oven on there then the dutch oven. Keeps it up offin the round an saves on my old back!


----------



## HillbillyGirl

*Chicken Pilau*










3-4# Meat (Chicken, Sausage, Shrimp, Bacon, etc) 
2-1/2 cups broth 
2 Tbsp butter, bacon grease, or oil 
1 large onion, chopped 
1 C celery, chopped 
1 C fresh okra, sliced and trimmed (optional) 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1/2 C green pepper, chopped 
1-14oz can diced tomatoes 
1-1/2 C uncooked rice (I use parboiled) 
1/2 tsp dried thyme 
Salt & pepper - to taste 
Dash of red pepper flakes

There are a few ways to do this: if you're making straight chicken you can boil the chicken in about 5 cups of water and reserve 2-1/2 cup for stock or you can fry up some bacon and sausage and brown your chicken in the grease. Remove meat and set aside, reserving 2 Tbsp of drippings. I prefer the latter but the hubbs had a bypass back in January so we take the healthier route these days.

Cook onion, garlic, celery, and green pepper for about three minutes in preferred fat drippings. 
Stir in the rice, coating well with fat drippings - this keeps the rice from sticking together. 
Stir in tomatoes, okra, seasoning, and broth. 
Nestle meat into rice mixture. 
Bring tot boil then reduce to low simmer. 
Cook for 30-40 minutes, just until rice is fully cooked.

**If you use chicken pieces with skin and fat, I'd remove it before putting back into the rice mix. I make this mostly with skinless thighs, bone-in.


----------



## Ezmerelda

gypsysue said:


> Here's one that a Cuban friend has made for us several times and I love it:
> 
> Line bottom of dutch oven with bacon. If bacon isn't nice and greasy, add some lard or equivalent. Layer over it with plantains (they look like bananas, but aren't) sliced lengthwise.
> 
> Spread a layer of ground beef (or other dead animal  ) about 2" to 3" thick. Sprinkle thickly with chopped onion, chopped peppers of any color, and garlic. Put another layer of plantains over the top, if desired. Salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Yum!


How long do you cook it? How hot should it be?


----------



## Moby76065

Oh Dear lord woman will you marry me!!!



HillbillyGirl said:


> 3-4# Meat (Chicken, Sausage, Shrimp, Bacon, etc)
> 2-1/2 cups broth
> 2 Tbsp butter, bacon grease, or oil
> 1 large onion, chopped
> 1 C celery, chopped
> 1 C fresh okra, sliced and trimmed (optional)
> 2 cloves garlic, minced
> 1/2 C green pepper, chopped
> 1-14oz can diced tomatoes
> 1-1/2 C uncooked rice (I use parboiled)
> 1/2 tsp dried thyme
> Salt & pepper - to taste
> Dash of red pepper flakes
> 
> There are a few ways to do this: if you're making straight chicken you can boil the chicken in about 5 cups of water and reserve 2-1/2 cup for stock or you can fry up some bacon and sausage and brown your chicken in the grease. Remove meat and set aside, reserving 2 Tbsp of drippings. I prefer the latter but the hubbs had a bypass back in January so we take the healthier route these days.
> 
> Cook onion, garlic, celery, and green pepper for about three minutes in preferred fat drippings.
> Stir in the rice, coating well with fat drippings - this keeps the rice from sticking together.
> Stir in tomatoes, okra, seasoning, and broth.
> Nestle meat into rice mixture.
> Bring tot boil then reduce to low simmer.
> Cook for 30-40 minutes, just until rice is fully cooked.
> 
> **If you use chicken pieces with skin and fat, I'd remove it before putting back into the rice mix. I make this mostly with skinless thighs, bone-in.


----------



## Moby76065

*Corn bread*

A while back a train full of food grade corn derailed in my town.
I got 1.5 tons of it stored in food grade 55 gallon steel drums. (legally)

Decided to make sure its still good. It is perfect!!

1.	2 1/2 cups stone-ground cornmeal 
2.	2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
3.	3 1/2 tablespoons sugar 
4.	2 tablespoons baking powder 
5.	2 1/4 teaspoons salt 
6.	3/4 cup vegetable oil 
7.	3 large eggs 
8.	2 1/2 cups milk 
9.	2 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1.	Preheat the oven to 375°. Put two 8-inch cast-iron skillets or round cake pans in the oven to heat up. In a large bowl, whisk the cornmeal with the flour, sugar, baking powder and salt. In a medium bowl, whisk the oil with the eggs and milk. Using a flexible spatula, gently fold the wet ingredients into the dry ingredients until just blended; do not overmix.

2.	In each hot skillet, melt 1 tablespoon of the butter, swirling to coat the bottoms and sides. Divide the batter between the skillets and shake to smooth the tops. Bake in the center of the oven for 35 minutes, until springy when lightly pressed in the center. Transfer the corn breads in the pans to racks to cool. Turn them out onto a baking sheet.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I am making pizza in my cast iron skillet entirely from food storage. A flour tortilla in the skillet and home made sauce and pile on your favorite items. Pop it in the oven until it is ready to eat.


----------



## readytogo

*Mexican Paella on the cheap.*

Mondays are lazy around the ready homestead especially after lawn work and family chores in the weekend so I raided the fridge and found two pork chops, 1 small bag of frozen shrimps, half jar of Mexican salsa, half bag of frozen mix vegetables, oh and 1 beer, so I made this Mexican paella. Cut the chops in small chunks and fry them is little veg. oil with two garlic cloves (not necessary), I added 1 tbsp of beef paste, to that I added 2 cups of long grain rice and made sure rice is well coated with the oil and paste, add the salsa, about 2 cups, this one was medium hot, is up to you, mix well them add the liquid, 4 cups of water in my case but you can use broth if you like or Bouillon cubes ,add the mix vegetables mix and top with the shrimp,bringto boil, close pot and lower the heat to low cook for 24 minutes without opening the pot,done.Youcan replace some of the liquid with the beer but I drank mine. I made a nice avocado salad with a little balsamic dressing, heaven folks and simple.:beercheer:


----------



## bogey

Going to throw it out there, I don't measure. I just splash stuff in. Will try to give an idea of how much though.

One onion chopped coarsely
Good heaping spoon of minced garlic (we like a LOT of garlic - probably two heaping)
Sliced sausage of your choice - about a pound. I'm using smoked deer sausage.
Egg noodles or any pasta - again your preference
Water
milk
Sour cream
Mushrooms - I'm using fresh this time, but last time tossed in some dehydrated.
Tomatoes - dehydrated or "sun dried" 
Salt
black pepper
red pepper
optional jalapeno or crushed red pepper. Had some nice organic red jalapenos I threw in.
Sausage Stroganoff

Drizzle oil of choice in the skillet and sweat the onion and garlic til translucent. I'll throw in the other ingredients as I slice, sausage, mushrooms, etch. Then add water, some seasonings. Bring to a boil. Toss in noodles or pasta. Cook at a simmer till pasta al dente. Splash in some milk, maybe half a cup to a cup, heat till at a simmer again. Turn off the heat and add sour cream to taste and creamy texture preferred. Probably used 1/4 cup this time. Salt and pepper to taste.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tleeh1

Tried pizza last night for the first time in a cast iron skillet. It turned out pretty good for a first-go'round. Just used a Jiffy pizza crust mix, some canned tomato sauce with garlic, oregano, and basil, pepperoni, 3 kinds of cheese, fresh mushrooms and bell pepper. #14 BSR skillet greased. Cooked at 425 for 20 minutes. Yummy!


----------



## hashbrown

Tonight we cooked in the dutch oven, sausage, corn and cabbage, new potatoes and a couple of beers dumped in for steam.


----------



## readytogo

*Spanish sausage souffle and Artisan Bread*

Spanish Sausage Soufflé is simple, this one was a small one but you can increase the amount of eggs if you like. I used dry Spanish sausage, sweet ham and mozzarella cheese, 4 eggs separated, beat whites with the addition of a little cream of tartar, beat yolks in separated bowl and add to whites with the addition of the ground meats and cheese, in a hot cast iron skillet with a little oil fry for a few minutes them baked in a hot oven till golden. The artisan Spanish loaf is 3 cups bread flour, 1pack yeast, 1 tbsp salt and 12 oz water .I like to develop the flavor of the dough so I used cold water and let it rise in the refrigerator overnight then I shape it in a bowl and place it on top of parchment paper in the bowl. Let it rise till double (1 hour or so), place the cast iron deep skillet and lid in the oven and let it get hot, once double place dough with paper in the cast, cover and baked for 40 minutes them uncover and baked till golden brown or internal temp gets close to 180*.For crispy crust brush with water and sprinkle with fine corn meal before baking. You can used hot water 120*/130* for baking the same day, just let it double once, shape and let rise again. I like the bread old so I can toast it and make garlic toast or crustiness, but sometimes it never makes it that far.
View attachment 16580


View attachment 16581


----------



## terri9630

These look so delicious.


----------



## Starcreek

readytogo said:


> View attachment 16580
> 
> 
> View attachment 16581


readytogo, that sounds really good, but I can't see the pictures.

I might try the recipe, though! I like to make bread, and the egg recipe you posted sounds like Spanish Tortilla. It's eggs, diced potatoes, chopped up ham, and onions, baked in a cast-iron skillet.


----------



## jeager106

I love cast iron cook ware.
People avoid it because it's heavy and not as easy to clean as
Teflon etc.
I prefer cast iron and cleaning is easy.
Don't wash it. 
Most of the time if the cast iron is properly seasoned just wipe it out
(washing is o.k. though)

http://www.wikihow.com/Season-a-Cast-Iron-Skillet

Lots on the web. Just google "how to season........................".


----------



## readytogo

Many here may remember Molasses or Sorghum and many may be to young to even know what they are, well Sorghum is one of the world's top grains ,is been around since the Egyptians times and will make for a great survival food. We all got spoil and now use white sugar. Anyway I baked this beautiful bread with Sorghum syrup instead of molasses and I tell you it remind me of the little house on the prairie ,great toasted with plenty of fresh butter, the cookies are nothing more than almond butter cookies with sorghum syrup too instead of sugar. Follow your basic 3 cups of bread flour white bread recipe and add 3 tbsps of sorghum syrup ,used water ,no milk no fat and let it rise twice .I baked it in a hot,400* oven in a open cast iron pot till internal temp hits 180*.Place dough in a bowl with parchment paper, let the dough rise a second time to double heat pot in oven for 30 minutes before baking , with the paper place the dough in hot pot and baked for 10 minutes then lower to 350*.Best next day.


----------

